# Is she bred? never mind miscarried



## RPC (Feb 4, 2012)

I have a doe that never likes to breed on time causing me to have late kids each year. She has also always had single does so last year she I was excited when she finally had a single buckling. I tried bouncing her but never felt any more kids then 10 days later she started pushing out a dead retained kid. It was coming chest first and I ended up taking her to the vet to have the baby removed. She was with paintball for about 3 months then had a 1 night stand with Freeney. After her night with Freeney she has had really weird amounts of discharge. Not like a heavy heat discharge flow because it comes at random times. So I have just decided she is not bred and we will wait till this fall and try to breed her. But she is starting to get a little round so if anyone can do a pooch test for me that would be awesome. I will not be mad if you are wrong I promise but it would be nice to know what others think. she would be due April 5th if she did get bred by Freeney or due by the end of the month if bred by Paintball because I think I took him out because I didn't want March babies again. I only put her in with Freeney because I really wanted Freeney babies LOL.
here are 2 pictures from February 1st.









This one is from October 8th


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 4, 2012)

She looks less sunken in around her actual butt which I think is one of the signs.  It's hard to tell because she's splotchy colored. 


Any sign at all of udder building.  Any udder area photos?


----------



## RPC (Feb 4, 2012)

nope no udder yet but she is still 2 months out. her second pregnancy she didn't start an udder till 2 weeks before and actually filled while she pushed you could actually watch it fill. Her third one when she had the twins she started an udder around 5 weeks before so I guess I should know in a few weeks if she starts a bag. Maybe I will go get some pictures of where her bag should be and maybe a profile shot.


----------



## RPC (Feb 4, 2012)

Does anyone else have a guess?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 4, 2012)

I am going to guess, that she is bred,  Unless the shadowing is throwing me off, I do think it looks like the older picture is more sunken. 

Although it isn't screaming to me that she is for sure pregnant.


----------



## RPC (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks so maybe we will get some Freeney kids I will not be upset either way. Thanks for your help.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 4, 2012)

RPC said:
			
		

> Thanks so maybe we will get some Freeney kids I will not be upset either way. Thanks for your help.


----------



## RPC (Feb 4, 2012)

Well never mind when I went out and did chores Faith's back end has a bloody mucus mess and there is more outside. I have not found a fetus though, and her vulva is pretty small so would she have that if she was bred 2 days ago? I won't lie I was wondering if she was in heat 2 days ago so I threw her in with Freeney and he chased her around a bit then I pulled her out. So he may have gotten her and she is aborting that or I may have just caused her to abort a normal 3 month pregnancy. I am not happy either way. I think it is my fault either way also.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 4, 2012)

Sorry about that.


----------



## elevan (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Roll farms (Feb 5, 2012)

If she was bred 2 days ago, you wouldn't see any 'mess', it'd be microscopic and a placenta wouldn't have even formed yet.

It's possible she was 3 mos. along and lost it...you wouldn't find much of a fetus, they'd be smaller than your hand at 3 mos. gestation.  

It may not be your fault, her body may have been getting ready to abort on it's own, and the hormonal change was what had her acting like she was in heat / got Freeny riled.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 5, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> If she was bred 2 days ago, you wouldn't see any 'mess', it'd be microscopic and a placenta wouldn't have even formed yet.
> 
> It's possible she was 3 mos. along and lost it...you wouldn't find much of a fetus, they'd be smaller than your hand at 3 mos. gestation.
> 
> It may not be your fault, her body may have been getting ready to abort on it's own, and the hormonal change was what had her acting like she was in heat / got Freeny riled.


I was thinking the same thing.  She was probably 3 months bred and already loosing it, before you put the buck in.  I would treat her with LA 200 or equivalent now and then 30 days before you breed her.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 5, 2012)

I am not sure I'd do the oxytet.  Typically abortions due to disease happen a bit later in the pregnancy, this truly could have just been a fluke, or could have been due to something w/ the dead / retained kid from last year, maybe her uterus is 'deformed' and that's causing the problems.

I would use pen G for a suspected uterine infection, if I were truly tempted to use anything.

I'd be more tempted to cull the doe (I know it's Faith...but still) and stop putting worry into her.  If you keep her, try inducing a heat next year w/ Lut and then breeding her on the following heat and see if you have better luck.


----------



## RPC (Feb 5, 2012)

OK so this is my favorite doe we have and with her I am not good at thinking of her as livestock. I will have to think about it alot but maybe it is best she goes to the livestock auction. This really is a sad day.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 5, 2012)

If she's your favorite then maybe it's worth getting her checked out to see if it's a something like an infection.   If a round of antibiotics saves you from having to cull your favorite doe then that might be worth it.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm not saying you NEED to cull her, if you're willing to work w/ her and try to get to the root of the problem - if there is one, then by all means do it.

I'm keeping Penny who ALWAYS has kidding problems, b/c she's my favorite....it's just a personal choice....If you want to fret over her....fret to your heart's content.

I would seriously like to see you Lut her next July (bring her into heat) and then breed her in August.  Your dad does, cattle, right?  Does he ever induce heats / AI cows?


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 5, 2012)

Do you have a good vet who can ultrasound her? I have a great vet (actually my alpaca vet) who is fantastic at reproductive problems and I have been calling with my goats. She is so great at seeing everything through ultrasound. She does go in rectally to do the ultrasound and I think that makes a huge difference in what the vet can and can't see. I just had her ultrasound a female that wasn't coming into heat after an Estrumate shot. Everything looked good and her suggestion was to wait until March and also after my girls kid so this female would be with cycling females and more sun.

Anyway, You may want to do a round of Penicillin or long acting Penicillin and Estrumate/Lutalyse. This is a well known trick we use in the alpaca business. Works just about every time unless there is something more going on with the female. I would say you would want to do Penicillin shots for the goats for 5 days in a row. Then some time during those 5 days, do a shot of Lutalyse or Estrumate. 

For alpacas we do 3 long acting Penicllin shots every other day and then 2 shots of Estrumate (2 days in a row) during that time but it is my understanding that the goats don't need a second shot of hormone like the alpacas do. Also the long acting Penicillin doesn't work quite the same and you need to do the long acting daily. So maybe go 5-7 days with the Penicillin for goats.


----------



## RPC (Feb 5, 2012)

WOW thanks for all that info. Actually Kim we do not breed cattle we buy calves(from a "neighbor" of yours actually) at like 500 pounds and finish them out. We don't have enough land to keep cows also. I think I am going to try the lute in July and breed in August and see if I can not get her back on track. If it doesn't work then she really will need to move on because even though she is my favorite I can not dump a ton of money into a goat that never gives 4-H age kids. That is the whole reason we have the goats if it was not for 4-H we would not have them. I am still not 100% sure she needs to stick around though either because she is a problem doe. She either beats up on the yearlings or is bottom of the pecking order with the adults because she is the only dehorned doe. She also does not like human kids and rears up at Kerigan all the time. I really need to put some thought into this and maybe selling her is a good option and I just needed another push into that direction.


----------

